# Three More New Sandwiches At Porchettas Diner



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

We have three new sandwiches we are offering at Porchettas Lunch Diner. Two are meatless vegan sandwiches. One is called the Bruchetta Panini and the other is called the Veganini. Both of these are loaded with fresh Basil leaves, Provolone, Roma tomatoes and the Veganini has in addition fresh Spinach leaves added also. 

Starting next Thurs through Sat. (3days end of the week) weekly we will be having rib sandwich plates again. These will have 3 ribs, 3 white bread, loaded with bbq sauce, choice of 2 sides with a drink for 9.75. Picture is of one in a go box.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

If you haven't tried their sandwiches you are missing a real treat.


----------

